# supprimer des photos dans diaporama du flux photo?



## cerveaufertile (7 Juillet 2012)

bonjour je n'arrive pas à supprimer des photos ratées qui se sont chargées toutes seules dans le flux photo quand je les ai prises avec mon iPhone
je les ai pourtant enlevées de "pellicule" sur l'iPhone mais elles apparaissent toujours dans le flux photo de l'Apple Tv et avec la télécommande de l'Apple Tv je n'arrive. à rien
merci d'avance de votre aide :rateau:


----------



## ktophe (7 Juillet 2012)

Salut

Dans l'iphone si tu vas dans flux de photo (et non dans pellicule) tu peux la supprimer


----------



## cerveaufertile (22 Juillet 2012)

merci pour ta réponse mais curieusement ça ne marche pas pour toutes les photos et je vois sur divers forums  que ce soit en français ou anglais que nous sommes nombreux à poser la question  c'est donc un oubli de notre "génial???" Apple  et c'est très énervant 
ce que j'ai compris et appliqué c'est qu'il faut aller dans réglages et décocher flux de photos et cela supprime toutes les photos du flux de photos dans Apple Tv  mais 
pas  dans iPad et iPhone. bon c'est déjà  ça mais pas suffisant
espérons qu'il y aura bientôt une correction  car. c'est vraiment. pénible!!
est-ce que tu as une solution pour enlever des dossiers entiers de photos sur l'ipad??
je n'y arrive pas non plus
merci d'avance


----------

